# USPS shipment stuck at "accepted"



## cujo (Mar 27, 2015)

Well my stuff has been shipped and i have tracking on it. Package was shipped promptly but has been stuck on "accepted" buy the post office for a couple days and the scheduled date has passed. I called and they said, give it a few more days and we will file an investigation. Who else has this happened to and how did you make out


----------



## Graybass (Mar 27, 2015)

Happened to me a few times. 99% of the time they just slow. Only worry if you get a seizure letter. Then change PO's. Get a UPS box, or local Ma ad Pa mail box.


----------



## Giants83 (Mar 27, 2015)

Happened to me once. Stayed that way for a week. As soon as I send an email complaining it shows up in my mailbox. Right from accepted to delivered.


----------



## cujo (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks man. I just did that. I called the past 2 days and its like talking to a wall after you spend an hour trying to get past the automated crap.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2015)

It's the DEA Man. Hitting the small fry to hook a bigger fish - you're fucked!


----------



## PTPT (Mar 28, 2015)

It happens alot. It seems to always update before arriving but once I had it still say accepted after receiving it


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

My PO literally does absolutely nothing right. You have to walk in and ask where it is. When I started getting a douchey tone they grunted and check the place and ended up finding 10 paks piled up in the other room. 

That's the extremely brief and basic version of the whole ordeal but they do this weekly to me.

Pompous arrogant pricks....

I exploited their mistakes repeatedly and they act like it's no big fucking deal.

Damn I want to twist the manager in a knot and snap all his bones.

He was fucking rude about it too, THEY fucked up, not me...


You might need to switch places like me 




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## PELLETHEAD (Mar 29, 2015)

Time to go postal!


----------



## cujo (Mar 29, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> It's the DEA Man. Hitting the small fry to hook a bigger fish - you're fucked!



Lol yeah on my way to Moldova as we speak! Making a run for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cujo (Mar 29, 2015)

PELLETHEAD said:


> Time to go postal!



Seriously. It's amazing once you file a complaint how it magically goes in transit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Tracking sucks. Don't sweat it bro. Happens all the time.*


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 30, 2015)

where do you think cops get their gear? you


----------



## cujo (Mar 30, 2015)

Luckily it came today. First time that happened in 5 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twisted (Mar 30, 2015)

cujo said:


> Luckily it came today. First time that happened in 5 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Glad u got ur td bro .....fwi I had pack sit in acceptance for 2wks comin from overseas


----------

